# Ford Bronco II / Ranger Plow Advice.



## retrorich77 (Oct 21, 2010)

I recently acquired an '89 Bronco II XLT, and have a neighbor who also has an '89 for sale with a meyers 7.5ft Plow on it.
I was at my uncles tonight for a little while, and he mentioned his cousin was getting rid of two plows that were in the backyard, and i took a look at them.
I'm sure I'll have to fabricate mounts to put the plow on my new bronco. but i'm also purchasing the Tan '89 with a plow already on it, as me and my dad are going to be doing family driveways and whatnot.

Just wondering, is a Meyers 7.5 Ft, the way to go with a vehicle the size of the bronco II?
I am planning on upgrading the front suspension with explorer coils and rear leafs, and also 2" spring spacers to keep the front a little bit more level.

Anyone plow with a bronco II or a ranger?
I'd love to see some pics of one with a plow mounted.

Thanks in Advance.

Rich


----------



## mountaindew5011 (Sep 15, 2010)

*ranger plow/ bronco 2*

i have A 93 RANGER im gettin ready to mount a plow mount on it but i also have explorer coils ready to go on. i havent had one on it yet but i think the frame will b ok cause im gona use a 6 ft. blade. do u use a 7ft steel that is a heavy steel blade. any pics?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

mountaindew5011;1113752 said:


> i have A 93 RANGER im gettin ready to mount a plow mount on it but i also have explorer coils ready to go on. i havent had one on it yet but i think the frame will b ok cause im gona use a 6 ft. blade. do u use a 7ft steel that is a heavy steel blade. any pics?


6 foot blade  your truck is 6 feet wide what happens when you angle the blade... you will drive over the snow coming off the blade.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey got 4 of the BII's work great check out some of my post


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice setup always wanted a bronco 2 maybe someday they will bring them back.Good luck


----------



## retrorich77 (Oct 21, 2010)

fernalddude;1116799 said:


> Hey got 4 of the BII's work great check out some of my post


Can you get me some closeup's of the mounting setups on your Bronco II's. and Are all of yours the 2.9's and 5spd's? or have you done drivetrain swaps? I was thinking of upgrading to the 4.0 Out of my brothers wrecked ranger stx. Maybe that would help it lug the plow around?

Would love to see more pictures of your trucks, also, if you could get interior pics I'd appreciate. it's hard to find good interior pictures of Bronco II's.

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## dirtcowboy (Sep 16, 2009)

I put a Meyer 6'8" plow on my '86 last year I think it was $4300 installed. It's not for pro use but I do plow several driveways thart the big plows can't fit into. Little spending money and it's fun to boot.


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

The 4.0 would be a good motor for pushing snow. I have no person experience behind a 2.9. As stated above Explorer coils would stiffen the front up. Always wanted a BII to make an off road/plow rig.


----------



## dirtcowboy (Sep 16, 2009)

I put a '92 Exploder 4.0/A4LD as well as the Dana 35/8.8 in the '86, pretty sweet deal.


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

If you are going to swap in an Explorer transmission (aside from the 4r70w) make sure to get a huge transmission cooler, and make sure the fluid is fresh. The a4ld/4r55e/5r55e are prone to overheating and premature failure.


----------

